# Serveur d'impression WiFi EpsonNet



## Bozzo (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai achet&#233; &#224; pas cher un boitier EpsonNet (promotion &#224; 50&#37; chez un grand revendeur sur internet). Ca sert &#224; connecter un Mac &#224; une imprimante ou &#224; un scanner Epson en WiFi. C'est achement pratique.
Mais j'ai eu quelques difficult&#233;s pour l'installer. Je cr&#233;e cette discussion pour &#233;viter &#224; d'autre de gal&#233;rer comme moi.

1- Le boitier est livr&#233; avec un mode d'emploi et un CD d'installation en anglais et compl&#232;tement d&#233;pass&#233;s (datent de 2002). 

2- Le mode d'emploi pr&#233;cise que le serveur d'impression ne serait pas compatible avec MacosX, mais seulement avec le mode Classic, c'est &#224; dire Macos9 !!! Ce qui est faux (voir ci-dessous). 

3- J'ai finalement trouv&#233; sur le site d'Epson un Mode d'emploi et un logiciel d'installation en fran&#231;ais. Cette recherche n'est cependant pas simple, car le boitier Epsonnet n'est pas r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; sur le site Epson. C'est seulement par analogie avec une carte r&#233;seau dont la r&#233;f&#233;rence (C82398) est proche de celle d'Epsonnet (C12C823981HA) que j'ai pu trouver ces &#233;l&#233;ments. Ce nouveau mode d'emploi en fran&#231;ais (qui date lui aussi de 2002) pr&#233;cise encore qu'Epsonnet n'est pas compatible avec MacosX, ce qui, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, est faux.

4- Apr&#232;s avoir t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; EpsonnetMacAssist, en version MacosX, j'ai pu installer le Serveur d'impression, qui fonctionne maintenant tr&#232;s bien*! Et je confirme, c'est vachement pratique*! Il suffit de suivre le mode d'emploi en fran&#231;ais qui donne des indications &#224; peu pr&#232;s suffisantes, bien que pas vraiment &#224; jour...

5- Les liens :

La page de EpsonnetMacAssist :
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/So...F616A3CFF395FB475C63B3EB5B856FAE053B908AC0855

T&#233;l&#233;chargement direct de EpsonnetMacAssist :
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Fi...F616A3CFF395FB475C63B3EB5B856FAE053B908AC0855

Page du manuel :
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Ma...F616A3CFF395FB475C63B3EB5B856FAE053B908AC0855

T&#233;l&#233;chargement direct du manuel :
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Fi...F616A3CFF395FB475C63B3EB5B856FAE053B908AC0855

Amicalement &#224; tous.
Bozzo



Il est bien, ce Bozzo , je vais laisser &#231;a affich&#233; en t&#234;te de forum un petit moment.


----------



## phmarr (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

ce message m'avait semblé être la fin d'une galère de plusieurs mois... Mais hélas les liens ne marchent pas (plus?). Apparemment Epson n'a pas supporté d'être démasqué, ou bien il y a un Boss caché quelquepart. Help, et merci d'avance
Philippe


----------



## vermelle38300 (17 Décembre 2007)

bonjour je suis tres content de trouver ce sujet mais je suis dans le meme cas que vous a part que j'ai trouver le logiciel en français en telechargeant sur le site epson , la carte reseau c82398 , mais je ne sait pas faire l'installation apres !!!!!
quelqu'un peut il m'aider
salutations a tous


----------

